# Trying to Find Dave Hill



## Blueribbon (Jul 7, 2003)

Dave Hill - - - are you out there? Haven't heard from you.

What's up Wanker?


----------



## //BTB\\Racing (Sep 29, 2005)

*Really*

where did he go i think he ran to a place where no one called him wanker btw how did that name come about he always called me barney!!


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

So you're Barney...


----------



## //BTB\\Racing (Sep 29, 2005)

yep jeff barney


----------

